# Getting started -Crappie



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

In a couple weeks im off to the Mayo clinic for my 5th knee surgery in 13 months so I’m after these crappie while im still able! Bite was on fire today on Millers Ferry. Fish were about 18” from the bank and about 18” deep. Caught half on minnows half on jigs. Kept 33 over 10”. Threw back at least that many that were legal.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

used to be some good craappie places from bogue chitto to chilatchee. fosters creek had some monsters in it.
jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Kevin ! Break out the steamer !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm jealous of all those crappie. Did Dumplin point them for you?

Good luck with the knee. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Outstanding eating fish!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Way to go Kevin ! Break out the steamer !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How bout this?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Better..... much much better ! Lol !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

